# B14 Lights On a B13??



## EX2Auto. (Sep 11, 2005)

Im new to this site but i wanted to kno if anyone has ever tried to put the Halo Headlights to a B14 on the B13 i kno the angles are a lil diffrent but im tryin to create a unique b13. ive seen the Tsuru Headlight conversion but again i would like to enter my b13 in sum shows and wanted to kno if i could change to the lights and grill aftermarket of course from the b14...please reply.


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

If you want to be really different you can do a beamer headlight conversion... Search for it on here.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

EX2Auto. said:


> Im new to this site but i wanted to kno if anyone has ever tried to put the Halo Headlights to a B14 on the B13 i kno the angles are a lil diffrent but im tryin to create a unique b13. ive seen the Tsuru Headlight conversion but again i would like to enter my b13 in sum shows and wanted to kno if i could change to the lights and grill aftermarket of course from the b14...please reply.


Not without considerable fabrication. The B14 grille/headlight opening is nowhere near the same as the B13, and the grille/headlights are at an angle while the B13 is straight up and down. I'd stick to the original B13 stuff, or go to the Tsuru stuff. Remember that just because something is custom doesn't mean it looks good!


----------



## EX2Auto. (Sep 11, 2005)

thanks alot were can i find that beamer headlight conversion thanks alot for the replys.


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

It's not a well documented conversion, there isn't a list of thing you need per se... Just do the Tsuru, it will be much easier and less harsh on the wallet.


----------

